# can someone decode my ford 8n vin



## allanworks (8 mo ago)

my vin is "STAR 8n 9B508"


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

1948 if the "B" is actually an "8"


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Double check the "B".... should be an "8". 











8N Serial NumbersLocation:On the engine block, left-hand side, just behind oil filter. A star indicates steel sleeves, a diamond indicates cast-iron sleeves._photo of 8N serial number_1947:11948:379081949:1413701950:2456371951:3431981952:442035Final:524076


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually, I've read plenty that when they were punching numbers on the assembly line, they used whatever they had on hand to punch the numbers. If the "8" was misplaced, they used a "B". "O" for "0" etc., etc.


----------



## allanworks (8 mo ago)

I'll just say it's an 8, then.


----------



## allanworks (8 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Actually, I've read plenty that when they were punching numbers on the assembly line, they used whatever they had on hand to punch the numbers. If the "8" was misplaced, they used a "B". "O" for "0" etc., etc.


ok, it was confusing the hell out of me when trying to figure out what the B meant. that's why I asked on here. so, its steal sleeved and was produced im guessing July of 1948 give or take a month going by the amount produced that year and vin.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I knew these guys would figure it out.


----------

